# موسوعة التبريد والتكييف والتهوية والتدفئة - hvac



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*موسوعة التبريد والتكييف والتهوية والتدفئة - Heating, Ventilation & Air Conditioning*

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيران والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


موسوعة التبريد والتكييف والتهوية والتدفئة - HVAC


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موضوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========​
*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا أيها المشرف الفاضل المحترم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أهلا بك مهندسنا الفاضل في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسمنا المتميز هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء
يشرفنا تعاونك معنا ... وبالفعل حضرتك إضافة قوية جدااا للقسم

تقبل تحياتي : مشرف القسم
محمد عبد الفتاح
---------------------------------------
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أيها المشرف الفاضل المحترم ، شكرا على رسالتك 
وقمت بعمل موسوعة التبريد والتكييف وأرسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2009)

ابدا يا باشا على بركه الله
انا شفت موسوعاتك فى منتدى تانى و بصراحه قمه فى الروعه
و كمان شفت السى فى بتاعتك و الحمد لله اتخضيت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مارس 2009)

ربنا معاك ويقويك --- بس دا مش عاوز موضوع دا عاوز قسم في المنتدى---- شكلك هتعمل مجهود كبيرجدا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لكل الإخوان*

شكرا جزيلا لكم الأخ زيكو تكييف والأخ zanitty
وكلنا يتعلم 

​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (24 مارس 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> أهلا بك مهندسنا الفاضل في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسمنا المتميز هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء
> يشرفنا تعاونك معنا ... وبالفعل حضرتك إضافة قوية جدااا للقسم
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بيك مهندس مصطفي مــا شاء الله موسوعه قوية وننتظر المزيد والمزيد ،،،
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ​


----------



## alaa_84 (24 مارس 2009)

المهندس مصطفى الوكيل أشكرك على مجهودك العروف دائما.


----------



## زيد جبار (25 مارس 2009)

دائما رائع بحضورك.ولكن متى يبدا العرض


----------



## أحلى مهندس (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس مصطفى على المجهود الرائع والى الامام


----------



## magdygamal_8 (26 مارس 2009)

very very Good
Thanks


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

Allah Bless you for your effort, we all waiting for this HVAC encyclopedia "GAZAK ALLAH KHIRAN" .


----------



## حورس20 (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو التركيز على الضواغط Compressors


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...................

هل بالامكان وضع روابط الموسوعات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .......... استاذنا الكبير


----------



## الطموني (30 مارس 2009)

جد اخ مصطفى حضرتك عنوان للتميز و هذا ما رليته منك من قبل 
ابا بموسوعتك و كلنا معاك
على الله توكل امشي و لا تسال


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*حساب الأحمال*

والله لقد أسعدتنى جدا كلماتكم 
ونبدأ على بركة الله 

مجموعة كتب عن حساب الأحمال 

كتاب من شركة TRANE





رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/15nol3a



​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Psychrometric Charts*

برنامج عن الخرائط السيكرومترية 
Psychrometric Charts






رابط التحميل


http://ifile.it/pag3er9
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*تنويه*

تنويه إذا وجد أحد كتابا أو كتبا هنا عنده فأنا لم آخذها من أحد فأنا والحمد لله لى مصادرى فى الحصول على الكتب من جمعيات مشترك بها كما أنى والفضل لله والمنة زميل جمعية المهندسين الميكانيكين الدولية ISME

International Society of Mechanical Engineers 

والتى تعتبر الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين الميكانيكين جزء منها ASME
ولو حدث أنى نقلت موضوعا من أحد سأقول منقول بأمانة عن فلان أو منقول بتصرف عن فلان لو أدخلت عليه تعديلا ، لذا وجب التنويه 
هذا والله ولى التوفيق وهو أعلى وأعلم 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Definitions*

كتاب صغير عن التعريفات Definitions

http://ifile.it/tnl5i69

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Professional Societies and Trade Organizations*

بعض الجمعيات الدولية والمنظمات التجارية المعتمدة فى مجال التكييف والتبريد وغيرها من المجالات الهندسية

Professional Societies
and Trade Organizations




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Cooling and Heating Equations*

كتاب صغير عن 

Cooling and Heating Equations

http://ifile.it/i85u7vy
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Cooling Load Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن 

Cooling Load Rules of Thumb


http://ifile.it/yuz53sl

ربما يكون الأخ المهندس الطموني عرض نفس الكتاب لكن لاضير 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Heating Load Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن 

Heating Load Rules of Thumb


http://ifile.it/9l8jgtd​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Infiltration Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن

Infiltration Rules of Thumb

http://ifile.it/iasbu50​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Ventilation Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن

Ventilation Rules of Thumb

http://ifile.it/13bkv8o
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Humidification Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن

Humidification Rules of Thumb

http://ifile.it/lyez32x
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*People / Occupancy - Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن

People / Occupancy - Rules of Thumb

http://ifile.it/ysw9q37
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Lighting Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن

Lighting Rules of Thumb

http://ifile.it/y8ktv9g
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Appliance / Equipment - Rules of Thumb*

كتاب صغير عن

Appliance / Equipment - Rules of Thumb

http://ifile.it/pfsclbi
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Cooling Load Factors*

كتاب صغير عن

Cooling Load Factors

http://ifile.it/tgjoicz
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*Heating Load Factors*

كتاب صغير عن

Heating Load Factors

http://ifile.it/63r9shp​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*units*

ورقة أعجبتنى من أحد الزملاء عن الوحدات 
منقول للأمانة 



​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*Energy Conservation and Design Conditions*

Energy Conservation and Design Conditions

بالمرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*HVAC System Selection Criteria*

HVAC System Selection Criteria

بالمرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*Air Distribution Systems*

Air Distribution Systems

بالمرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*Piping Systems*

Piping Systems

بالمرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

*Central Plant Equipment*

Central Plant Equipment

بالمرفقات 

​


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (11 أبريل 2009)

الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد .


----------



## أحلى مهندس (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكور كتير كتير يا باشا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

بجد مبدع جدا
مش غريبه ع المهندس مصطفى


----------



## ابو حسين (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله على المعلومات القيمة 

بالتوفيق ،،،،


----------



## أحمد سالمان (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

بعد اذن المهندس مصطفى انا جمعت ال RULES OF SUMP فى ملف واحد و حطيته ع اللنك ده
http://ifile.it/oawmtun


----------



## محمدبكير (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخى شكراا على المتنتدى الجميل انا ارجو مساعداتكم لدخول غرفة انواع مخازن التبريد والتكييف وشكررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*Auxiliary Equipment*

شكرا لجميع الإخوة الذين يردون ويساعدون ، جزاكم الله خيرا 

نستكمل بقية الكتاب ، وعندما ينتهى سأخبركم أنه إنتهي ، إن شاء الله 

Auxiliary Equipment

بالمرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*Equipment Schedules*

Equipment Schedules

بالمرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*Equipment Manufacturers*

Equipment Manufacturers

بالمرفقات​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 أبريل 2009)

HVAC-Magazines.



Links:

Air Conditioning, Heating & Refrigeration News - The magazine for Air Conditioning, Heating & Refrigeration industries.
Consulting-Specifying Engineer - The magazine for professional engineers who design mechanical, electrical, electronic and related systems for commercial and institutional new building and retrofit projects.
Contracting-Business Interactive - HVAC industry information. Contains both professional and consumer sections.
Contractor - The Newsmagazine of Mechanical Contracting.
Energy User News - All areas of building management relating to energy-intensive building systems plus fuel and power acquisition.
Engineered Systems - provides practical, application-orientated information to assist Facility engineers, consulting engineers, and mechanical contractors who design, specify, install, maintain, and purchase non-residential HVAC-R equipment and components.
Oil & Energy - the official publication of the New England Fuel Institute, is written for independent fuel oil and HVAC contractors throughout the land.
Plant Engineering - The magazine for industrial plant engineering professionals responsible for the maintenance and operations of plant facilities and equipment systems.
Plumbing & Mechanical - serves over 43,000 plumbing-heating-piping contractors.
PM Engineer - Provides specifying and consulting engineers with the most accurate and enlightening information to help them succeed in their technical and business endeavours.
Pump Zone- Pumps and Systems magazine - Dedicated to answering the needs of pump users and professionals with technical articles, software, and advice.
World Pumps - The international magazine for pump professionals provides product and business news, technical articles and other useful information.


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 أبريل 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

:75:



​


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (17 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس مصطفى انا جمعت ال RULES OF SUMP فى ملف واحد و حطيته ع اللنك ده
> http://ifile.it/oawmtun



اختصار لايه كلمه thump


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

معناها اللغوي الحرفي صباع الإبهام ، لكن معناها السياقي إن جاز التعبير فى سياق المواضيع يعنى خبطة مثل الخبطة الصحفية أو لمحة أو موجز 
والله أعلم 
​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 أبريل 2009)

مــا شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله جهد متميز مهندس مصطفي 
جزاك الله كــل خير 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

*Building Construction*

شكرا جزيلا لكم مشرفنا العزيز ، وجزاكم الله خيرا 


Building Construction
Business Fundamentals

بالمرفقات 


​


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2009)

مؤمن اللى اعرفه ان rules of thump معناها مجموعه من القيم و الجداول و التعريفات المتداوله و لكن موضوعه بالخبره العمليه و ليس بالضروره نتيجه قوانين معينه و مراجع 
هذا و الله اعلى و اعلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> مؤمن اللى اعرفه ان rules of thump معناها مجموعه من القيم و الجداول و التعريفات المتداوله و لكن موضوعه بالخبره العمليه و ليس بالضروره نتيجه قوانين معينه و مراجع
> هذا و الله اعلى و اعلم


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كلام مضبوط لقد آتيت بما إستعصى على أن أقوله جزاك الله خيرا ، وكذلك يستعملها بعض الأمريكان بمعنى موضوع أو تقرير أو لستة من المبادئ أو مجموعة قيم وأسس كما قال أخونا الكريم zanitty


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*Architectural, Structural, and Electrical Information*

Architectural, Structural, and Electrical Information

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hazem_ib (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اول مشاركة حابب تكون في موضوع مهم جدا و هو تهوية الفناء الداخلي من الدخان في حالة الحريق smoke managment system for attrium وانا عملت هاي الدراسة لمشروع انا مشرف عليه بتمنى انها تعجبكم 

اخوكم حازم من الاردن


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

hazem_ib قال:


> السلام عليكم اول مشاركة حابب تكون في موضوع مهم جدا و هو تهوية الفناء الداخلي من الدخان في حالة الحريق smoke managment system for attrium وانا عملت هاي الدراسة لمشروع انا مشرف عليه بتمنى انها تعجبكم
> 
> اخوكم حازم من الاردن


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يشرفنا إشتراكك معنا ، لكن أين الدراسة ؟


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (20 أبريل 2009)

نحن بالانتظار هل بدات او انتهيت ان هذا العمل سيكون قمة العطاء في هذا المنتدى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أبريل 2009)

*Conversion Factors*

Conversion Factors

بالمرفقات ​


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله 

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس مصطفى مجهود ممتاز وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك دائما فى تقدم 

سيرى على بركة الله يا نورمندى تووووووووووووووو :15::14::58:
وفى انتظار المزيد 

 
 *عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه*



*عن
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من جلس فكثر فيه لغطه، فقال قبل أن يقوم
من مجلسه ذلك، سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت، أستغفرك وأتوب
إليك، إلا غفر له ما كان في مجلسه ذلك". رواه الترمذي، وابن حبان في
صحيحه، والحاكم في المستدرك، والسيوطي في زوائد الجامع الصغير.
**

*


----------



## racha khalil (5 يوليو 2009)

i want some one to tell me what to do in this case if the HVAC has been turned off for 2 weeks do i have to make validation for the system?


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي كريم جزاكة لله كل خير


----------



## rwanm (15 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، أشهد ألا إله إلا أنت، أستغفرك وأتوب
إليك
جزيت خيرا والى الامام فى تقدم المهندسين العرب


----------



## samifast (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## samifast (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين عالمجهود


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف بسيط من تجميعي أحببت أن أضيفه إلى الموسوعة بدلا من أن يكون بمفرده 
​


----------



## riyadhtony (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadjet (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> كتاب صغير عن​
> 
> Humidification Rules of Thumb​
> http://ifile.it/lyez32x​


 
السلام عليكم
عزيزنا المتميز...
المهندس مصطفى
شكرا على الجهد الجبار
هل ممكن نجدد اللنكات لانها لا تعمل على ifile
مع انني ارفع ملفاتي الشخصية عليه من قبل


----------



## eng:mohamed arafa (28 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks for your additions and ihope to add some progects as examples


----------



## moha.saeed11 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذى ان امكن اعاده تحميل
كتاب صغير عن التعريفات Definitions

http://ifile.it/tnl5i69

شكرا للتفضل بالرد


----------



## egy_silver (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وبارك فيكم ورفع قدركم ورزقكم الخير والهدى اينما كنتم وانتظر من حضرتك اعادة رفع اللينكات على موقع اخر لعدم وجود الملفات فى هذا الموقع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (30 نوفمبر 2010)

كما تفضل إخوانى بسرد المشكلة فى الروابط..........أتمنى أن تجدد رفع الكتب الهامة على روابط أخرى وجزاك الله كل خير أستاذى العزيز


----------



## mech_mahmoud (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المميز من مهندس متميز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا اساتذتنا الكرام 
المقصود بـ rules of thumb الخلاصة 
و الله أعلم


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
لكن الملفات المرفوع عىل موقع الرفع جميعها غير صالحة


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
يرجى رفع الملفات المهمة مره اخرى


----------



## eng_mechanical (4 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس مصطفى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## boughandora (4 فبراير 2014)

شكرا سيد مصطفى مجهود يذكر فيشكر ، ولكن اغلب الملفات لا تعمل ، ارجوا منك اعادة رفعها من جديد ، ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------

